# Prüfen, ob Fenster bereits schon geöffnet ist



## dolfybaby (13. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin Java-Neuling und habe eine Frage:

in eine java-Application öffne ich mit einem Button ein neues Fenster (JFrame). Wenn ich ein weiters mal auf den Button drücke, wird wieder ein neues Fenter geöffnet  u.s.w. 

Wie kann ich verhindern, das ein bereits geöffnet Fenster ein weiteres mal geöffnet wird?

Danke!


----------



## Beni (13. Feb 2005)

Wenn ein Fenster offen ist, kannst du es nicht nocheinmal öffnen ???:L 

Kreierst du jedesmal ein neues Fenster? Dann speicher doch das Fenster:

```
public class Blupp{
  private JFrame frame;

  public void showFrame(){
    if( frame == null )
      frame = new MeinTollesFenster();

    frame.setVisible( true );
  }
}
```


----------

